# Outpatient Therapy Functional Reporting Requirements



## agrebiner (Dec 3, 2013)

Can someone please help me on how to bill these? I understand a modifier has to go with the G codes but I am getting denials, maybe I have it in the wrong order??

For instance: 

97001 (PT eval)
G8978-CK
G8981-CJ

-or-

97001-59
97535-GP
G8978-CJ

both of those have gotten denied. Please help!!


----------



## tdml97@yahoo.com (Dec 4, 2013)

OK, this is how it needs to go:

97001-GP
97535-GP59
G8978-GPCK
G8984-GPCK

hope this helps.


----------



## mdevoogt (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi,
So far I have not been using GP modifier for codes G8539, G8942, G8730, G8947 but am now seeing entire claims being denied and the only thing I can come up with is that I know have to start using the modifier on these as well?
Is anyone else experiencing this?
Medicare rep I spoke with said the denials "MIGHT" have something to do with G-reporting.
thanks.


----------

